# New member from north London



## TT22503 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi,
Have owed a 53 reg MK1 TT 225 from new and finally joining the Forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Nice to hear of another long term MK1 owner [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT22503 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TT22503 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks


----------

